# Tapatalk test



## Jim (Sep 21, 2014)

Trst


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yep were back in business. Thanks jim!


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank God! :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2014)

Wooooooa Nelly


----------



## rusty503 (Sep 21, 2014)

I still cannot get into the forum using three different devices. Still getting the "Failed to connect to forum..." error message.


----------



## lswoody (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad u got it fixed


----------

